# Geiles Cannondale Super V2000 Fully, Carbonschwinge



## skippy31 (14. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super-V-2000-MTB-Vollgefedert-Carbon-XTR_W0QQitemZ130197256703QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

